# BMW's new gummi-pflege



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Since BMW stopped making gummi-pflege, i went to my dealer and bought one of the last two tubes of gummiflege. When i asked why they stopped making it, the parts guy showed me the new stuff... Its called "carbaflow" PN: 83 23 0 309 627. This stuff is 40 BUCKS and comes in a tiny tiny tube (maybe .5 inch diam by 4 inches long). The tube is white and has BMW and Mini logos on it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

40 bucks! :yikes:

isn't the existing Gummipfledge stuff like $10? (wild guess becasue I don't remember)


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

doeboy said:


> 40 bucks! :yikes:
> 
> isn't the existing Gummipfledge stuff like $10? (wild guess becasue I don't remember)


yup 40 bucks. and you get like half the amount. gummi-pflege is like 7.50 or something.
Here's the most interesting thing to me though. The tube was extremely heavy for something of that volume. Analogous to holding a tube of mercury (for those who have). I think it must have a high metal content? But it did have a small spongy applicator on the end, so it is a liquid (and not some super thick metal-infused gel).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I discovered that Einszett has a product called Gummi Pflege that may or may not be the same stuff.

I try not to use my BMW Gummipflege too much after reading it contains silicone, but there are times where it just works. I did just buy a can of Wurth Rubber Conditioner that has 'No Silicones' printed on the can, so I'll give that a try.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

jeff330i said:


> Since BMW stopped making gummi-pflege, i went to my dealer and bought one of the last two tubes of gummiflege. When i asked why they stopped making it, the parts guy showed me the new stuff... Its called "carbaflow" PN: 83 23 0 309 627. This stuff is 40 BUCKS and comes in a tiny tiny tube (maybe .5 inch diam by 4 inches long). The tube is white and has BMW and Mini logos on it.


OMG....talk about adding insult to injury...not only do we have to slather our door seals with lube on our 50k cars to prevent squeaks...but we have to spend $40 for a tube of BMW approved vasoline.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> OMG....talk about adding insult to injury...not only do we have to slather our door seals with lube on our 50k cars to prevent squeaks...but we have to spend $40 for a tube of BMW approved vasoline.


I've never actually used or even seen the stuff... what does it look like? Is it basically a BMW branded lube?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> OMG....talk about adding insult to injury...not only do we have to slather our door seals with lube on our 50k cars to prevent squeaks...but we have to spend $40 for a tube of BMW approved vasoline.


Make the dealer do it! They have always done it for me for free...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kurichan said:


> Make the dealer do it! They have always done it for me for free...


but that's only if your car is still under warranty. if not, they'll charge you a minimum of 15min to 30min of tech time to do it.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> but that's only if your car is still under warranty. if not, they'll charge you a minimum of 15min to 30min of tech time to do it.


Hmmm... the SA told me "it's just silicone." Maybe any old silicone based lube will work?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

doeboy said:


> 40 bucks! :yikes:
> 
> isn't the existing Gummipfledge stuff like $10? (wild guess becasue I don't remember)


"Carbafalo" is the stuff that they had to order for the squeak that our X3 has coming from the door frame area. I, too, had a good laugh when they showed me the bottle when it showed up, and then told me it cost $40.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

http://www.carbaflo.com/


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Expensive but does sound worth buying if it really will stop squeaks and rattles. Has anyone tried the stuff yet?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I've never actually used or even seen the stuff... what does it look like? Is it basically a BMW branded lube?


Yeap, comes in a tube...its a thick clear gel type lube...sorta like vasoline. Good for door seals, trunk, engine hood seals...not window seals, as its a pita to clean off the glass.


----------



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

"I try not to use my BMW Gummipflege too much after reading it contains silicone"

I just bought some Gummipflege.....should I not use it? 

What's wrong with silicone? Please, no fake boobs jokes


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Parrain said:


> "I try not to use my BMW Gummipflege too much after reading it contains silicone"
> 
> I just bought some Gummipflege.....should I not use it?
> 
> What's wrong with silicone? Please, no fake boobs jokes


Well apparently it was bad enough for BMW to pull it off the shelves and replace it. I realize this after i bought a tube. But then again maybe they just want more money by selling a new brand, plus this one has a "mini" logo on it, so they can double up and sell it at both companies.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Parrain said:


> "I try not to use my BMW Gummipflege too much after reading it contains silicone"
> 
> I just bought some Gummipflege.....should I not use it?
> 
> What's wrong with silicone? Please, no fake boobs jokes


silicone is not supposed to be good for rubber. The question is....are the seals real rubber? Lots of stuff is made from synthetic rubber these days. If you have some creaking you're trying to fix, I'd use the Gummi, otherwise I'd just use something like 303 aerospace protectant or vinylx to keep the seals from drying out.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*sillycones*



StahlGrauM3 said:


> silicone is not supposed to be good for rubber. The question is....are the seals real rubber? Lots of stuff is made from synthetic rubber these days. If you have some creaking you're trying to fix, I'd use the Gummi, otherwise I'd just use something like 303 aerospace protectant or vinylx to keep the seals from drying out.


generally i've read that silicon based stuff put on rubbers and plastics will distroy /break down the plastic over time can also discolor it


----------



## HankM3 (Nov 5, 2002)

Have you guys seen this stuff? Is it the same as the old BMW kind?

http://www.drivewerks.com/catalog/shopcart/CARE/POR_CARE_einszt_pg11.htm


----------



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmm...I guess I won't use the BMW Gummi-Pflege too much

Thanks everyone for the advice

This page says that Einszett Gummi-Pflege is silicone-free:
http://www.openroadmotoring.com/einszett.htm

However, their homepage didn't mention that it was silicone-free
:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

At least one person has had a serious reaction to Gummi-phflege. So do NOT use your finer to apply it.

Could be part of the reason they changed.


----------

